# gutter headers or scuppers



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Your local HVAC/ Gutter/ Sheet Metal Shop.

The one business usually does all of the above and can make anything you want.


----------



## seeyou (Dec 12, 2008)

eatmysawdust said:


> what type of business sells gutter collectors or scuppers? I found specialty stores that sell fancy copper ones but I just want something simple that works. Can one be built using gutter accessories or parts?


Copper or galvanized are the materials of choice for items like this since those materials can be soldered leak free. Aluminum leader boxes are available. Since labor cost far outweighs the material cost on an item like this, using a material other than copper doesn't reduce the price much, which is why you won't see a great variety of product in other materials.

I'll probably get in trouble for this, but I know of several leader boxes for sale for around $100 each. I manufacture one of them. I won't say which.

Box1 Box2 Box3


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

ill take 2:thumbup:


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Whats the little triangle do on the front ?
...choice are OK :wink:


----------



## seeyou (Dec 12, 2008)

Scuba_Dave said:


> Whats the little triangle do on the front ?



Overflow. If used with a scupper through the back, the bottom of the scupper should be slightly higher than the overflow so water can still leave the roof if the downspout clogs.


----------



## getrdone (Jun 10, 2010)

eatmysawdust said:


> what type of business sells gutter collectors or scuppers? I found specialty stores that sell fancy copper ones but I just want something simple that works. Can one be built using gutter accessories or parts?


 We also call them "Header Boxes" and they're really easy to fabricate. You can certainly buy them from any decent Sheet Metal fabrication Shop, or a roofing supply house. You may be able to google Header Boxes or Scuppers and search for a pattern. The material would be very inexpensive, you can pop rivet them or spot weld them, then simply caulk from the inside any seams. even copper ones using "Vulcum"


----------

